
Let Over Lambda (New Lisp Book) - MaysonL
http://letoverlambda.com/
======
projectileboy
Wow, I can be a part of the best of the best, if only I buy this book?!? Gee
whiz, sign me up!

------
andreyf
What's up with the VIP code on the TOC page?

<http://letoverlambda.com/index.cl/toc>

~~~
MaysonL
I don't know, but my guess would be that he has (or had) the whole thing
online, and has given some people passwords to view it all.

